# 4TH ANNUAL SHOWDOWN BY THE RIVER



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

THIS YEARS IMAGE AND MORE INFO COMING SOON! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sign me up :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 17 2008, 10:55 PM~10893128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS SUPPORT OUR C.T.L.C. FAMILY!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 11:51 AM~10896590
> *LETS SUPPORT OUR  C.T.L.C. FAMILY!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 17 2008, 10:55 PM~10893128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

hope to see everyone back in Waco on the 21st the pics from above are from last years show lets see if we how packed it gets this year :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

should have checked post first :rofl:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 17 2008, 11:01 AM~10888078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


count on us to be there


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 23 2008, 07:39 PM~10935179
> *count on us to be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 19 2008, 01:25 AM~10903312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u know wha.. i dont know why this past sunday show wasnt packed like this. pero its all good we got the next few shows to focus on now. we should all help each other out with advertising so the rooms wont just be full with rides but with spectators too. i remember that show was packed as hell. and even the fuego show a few weeks back or so was packed with spectators too.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 26 2008, 05:13 PM~10957950
> *u know wha.. i dont know why this past sunday show wasnt packed like this.  pero its all good  we got the next few shows to focus on now.  we should all help each other out with advertising so the rooms wont just be full with rides but with spectators too.  i remember that show was packed as hell.  and even the fuego show a few weeks back or so was packed  with spectators too.
> *


everyone remembers the fuego show, i was @ the victoria carshow that weekend but i had many homies from Dallas & Waco say fuego was WACK wit like 15 cars showin, i think thats why ther wasnt alot of people @ this show, people in Waco are'nt used 2 havin shows so when one doesnt live up 2 the hype they xpect all shows 2 be that way, so hopefully after this past show we got everyone leanin back towards going 2 the next ones :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 26 2008, 06:31 PM~10958509
> *everyone remembers the fuego show, i was @ the victoria carshow that weekend but i had many homies from Dallas & Waco say fuego was WACK wit like 15 cars showin, i think thats why ther wasnt alot of people @ this show, people in Waco are'nt used 2 havin shows so when one doesnt live up 2 the hype they xpect all shows 2 be that way, so hopefully after this past show we got everyone leanin back towards going 2 the next ones :yes:
> *



yea the carshow part was wack .. they only gave out 9 awards 1st-3rd in 3 catagories and 1 catagory was bikes. but i didnt mean the carshow part i was talkin about the spectator part. there wasnt but 15 cars at that show but the concert part was packed as hell you couldnt even walk around in there by the stage. and estrella's show last yr was the same. this past sunday there was hardly anyone there for the concert part. only people that were there were mostly people who had a ride in the show. Iam sure Wego Tour will never have a problem getting vehicles in the building but we should try and help out to get more spectators in there. thats wha i was tryin to get at .. on the other hand Fuck Fuego Carshows and Fuck Block2Block Magazine they just good at gettin your money and run and they always false advertise shit just to make you wanna go to their events. Iam gonna stay loyal to the Wego Tour now cuz theses guys know how to put a carshow together. * I should have been there in Victoria with you bro thats fa sho *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 26 2008, 07:17 PM~10958805
> *yea the carshow part was wack .. they only gave out 9 awards 1st-3rd in 3 catagories and 1 catagory was bikes.  but i didnt mean the carshow part i was talkin about the spectator part.  there wasnt but 15 cars at that show but the concert part was packed as hell you couldnt even walk around in there by the stage.  and estrella's show last yr was the same.  this past sunday there was hardly anyone there for the concert part.  only people that were there were mostly people who had a ride in the show.  Iam sure Wego Tour will never have a problem getting vehicles in the building but we should try and help out to get more spectators in there.  thats wha i was tryin to get at .. on the other hand Fuck Fuego Carshows and Fuck Block2Block Magazine they just good at gettin your money and run and they always false advertise shit just to make you wanna go to their events.  Iam gonna stay loyal to the Wego Tour now cuz theses guys know how to put a carshow together.  I should have been there in Victoria with you bro thats fa sho
> *


i kno it was the people u wer talkin about big homie, u hit the nail on the head when u said "concert" thats why most of the people wer @ that show, i'm not sure but i dont think WEGO has anything 2 do wit the concert part of shows, i'm helpin as much as i can, i got my boy M-DOT performing @ all the shows, it got crunk for one song while he was on


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:wave: :yes: welcome to tha Co.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 27 2008, 01:37 PM~10964127
> *:wave:  :yes: welcome to tha Co.
> *



i mite be out there tomorrow night if yall gonna hit up the valley.. Ramon let me know whats up bro.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 27 2008, 03:28 PM~10964932
> *i mite be out there tomorrow night if yall gonna hit up the valley.. Ramon let me know whats up bro.
> *


dont know have to check it out but there is a car show sunday at sacred heart church it in the tiempo newspaper its for there 51st anni barely found out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10966251
> *dont know have to check it out  but there is a car show sunday at sacred heart church it in the tiempo newspaper its for there 51st anni barely found out
> *



orale i might try to hit that up. does it say how much it is to register in the show?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10966251
> *dont know have to check it out  but there is a car show sunday at sacred heart church it in the tiempo newspaper its for there 51st anni barely found out
> *



is anyone going to this show? i wouldnt mind checkin it out but i dont wanna be out there alone. if anyone from Estrella or Passionate Rides gonna be out there yall let me know whats up.. 254-482-5305 if you wanna hit me up. even if its just to post up and chill iam still down :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2008, 08:06 PM~10971494
> *is anyone going to this show? i wouldnt mind checkin it out but i dont wanna be out there alone.  if anyone from Estrella or Passionate Rides gonna be out there yall let me know whats up.. 254-482-5305 if you wanna hit me up.  even if its just to post up and chill iam still down  :thumbsup:
> *


im gonna try & b ther bcuz Sacred Heart is The Heart of SouthWaco & thats my hood, i just gotta wake up early enough :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

my bad bout sunday i ended up going to austin saturday night and didnt get back home till bout 6 in da morning and i didnt wake up till 3:30 in the afternoon. 

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 1 2008, 09:41 PM~10993038
> *my bad bout sunday i ended up going to austin saturday night and didnt get back home till bout 6 in da morning and i didnt wake up till 3:30 in the afternoon.
> 
> TTT
> *


thats cool cat you know we'll get to chill out another time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 2 2008, 10:45 AM~10996398
> *thats cool cat  you know we'll get to chill out another time
> *



yezzir let me know whats up wit da bbq.. iam down to pitch in on some carne and some brew and just kick back n chill


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2008, 05:03 PM~10999181
> *yezzir let me know whats up wit da bbq.. iam down to pitch in on some carne and some brew and just kick back n chill
> *


we will bring the bbq up to the familia at the meeting on the 12th :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

People ask why are there two stars on our plaque if our name is Estrella my reply is that one is for the LONE STAR STATE which i love to the fullest the other is for us the way we feel about ourselves because we hold it down for the Co. don't you know this the way we roll surviving the Circle on Lasalle for the people in our town they know what I mean weather we 're in Sandtown,White City,the Northe or the Southside we hold our head up high with pride while our rides cruise by ass slammed down jammin the oldies sound chillin in the Squadra not a care in the night as ESTRELLAS fly high and are always in sight ,if you see us shoot by make a wish it might come true anything is possible even for you! well the sol is rising and thats all good we see you later on on a midnight cruise.
from one star to another no matter what anyone says we got heart ya tu sabes!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

cant wait for this show :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

This years show will be an indoor, outdoor show the two big rooms and the gated area outside


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4th page???
TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Remember Homies this carshow and concert is for a good cause too a percentage of the proceeds go to The American Cancer Society and Friends for Life :thumbsup:








Last years check presentation


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Count us in for this one.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 10 2008, 11:34 PM~11061233
> *Count us in for this one.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 10 2008, 11:34 PM~11061233
> *Count us in for this one.
> *



me too .. you already know i always try to hit up every Estrella Show


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 11 2008, 02:13 PM~11064826
> *me too .. you already know i always try to hit up every Estrella Show
> *


yesssir and we are always greatful homie


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this show falls on me and my girls anniversary  ill see what i can do


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:15 PM~11064842
> *this show falls on me and my girls anniversary  ill see what i can do
> *


thats cool ! A!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:15 PM~11064842
> *this show falls on me and my girls anniversary  ill see what i can do
> *



take her to the car show for yalls anniversary... i know if i was your girl i would love that :cheesy: just blind fold her and walk her in to the convention center and take off the blind fold and be like babe i wanted to take you somewhere special and we're all clap for yall... my sis works at a florist ill help ya with balloons and roses n shit. it'll be great


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 11 2008, 12:18 PM~11064868
> *take her to the car show for yalls anniversary... i know if i was your girl i would love that  :cheesy: just blind fold her and walk her in to the convention center and take off the blind fold and be like babe i wanted to take you somewhere special and we're all clap for yall... my sis works at a florist ill help ya with balloons and roses n shit.  it'll be great
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

we will send the girls in the G strings to give her the flowers :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah ill be like "how would you like to go to Waco for our anniversary?" :biggrin: 
we were talking about going to SA to go to the river walk and all that, but Waco has a river and its right there next to where i need to be :0 ooh sounds like a plan. i could even get a room right there next to it, and its a marriott so i can get it for $35 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: nevermind im going :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 11 2008, 12:22 PM~11064906
> *we will send the girls in the G strings to give her the flowers :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:27 PM~11064928
> *:roflmao:
> *


A and Carlos Mencia is performing in Waco that night


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i might be able to go after all :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:32 PM~11064970
> *i might be able to go after all :roflmao:
> *



see u there homie haha .. see we all look out for one another just like family. Sept 16th is my anniversary so i guess ill be takin the ol lady to the wego show in Austin on that day lmaoooooo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 11 2008, 01:33 PM~11065375
> *see u there homie haha .. see we all look out for one another just like family.  Sept 16th is my anniversary so i guess ill be takin the ol lady to the wego show in Austin on that day lmaoooooo
> *


oh thats where you came up with all these ideas, you allready had it all planned out for yalls huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 04:23 PM~11065707
> *oh thats where you came up with all these ideas, you allready had it all planned out for yalls huh? :biggrin:
> *


I have to come up with somethig this year for my Ruca her birthday is in sept and our Anni too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 11 2008, 05:28 PM~11067019
> *I have to come up with somethig this year for my Ruca her birthday is in sept and our Anni too
> *


you should talk to miggy, sounds like hes got some good ideas :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 07:34 PM~11067066
> *you should talk to miggy, sounds like hes got some good ideas :biggrin:
> *



but i know Denise, she'll kick my ass if i say take her to a carshow. Ramon you should take her to the riverwalk in San Antoz. i am takin miklo's idea now lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 11 2008, 10:10 PM~11068333
> *but i know Denise, she'll kick my ass if i say take her to a carshow.  Ramon you should take her to the riverwalk in San Antoz.  i am takin miklo's idea now lol
> *


orale corner man :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 12 2008, 11:30 AM~11070988
> *orale corner man  :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Man homies ya'll are wild!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

you bet cash you lose cash you pay cash


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 15 2008, 05:10 PM~11095637
> *you bet cash you lose cash you pay cash
> *


Lifes a gamble and sometime we die :yessad:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

way more info coming soon


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

Q-Vo homie, man lookin forward to tha show..if you need any help, you know where to find me.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
ORALE WACO, GET DOWN.


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 08:23 PM~11116933
> *Q-Vo homie, man lookin forward to tha show..if you need any help, you know where to find me.
> *


Wait ,my girl just corrected me, "If you need any help with anything ,you know where to find US!! :happysad: :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 10:27 PM~11116974
> *Wait ,my girl just corrected me, "If you need any help with anything ,you know where to find US!! :happysad:  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 11:27 PM~11116974
> *Wait ,my girl just corrected me, "If you need any help with anything ,you know where to find US!! :happysad:  :0
> *



i bet she punched him in the shoulder


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

but yea i cant wait for this show either.. i doubt ill make it to longview now.. money is kinda short right now and i wanna catch up on my bills before i take a 8 hour road trip ..


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave: waz up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 18 2008, 03:44 PM~11121913
> *:wave: waz up
> *



whats up bro ... hows the regal coming along?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

1/2 point show on the WEGO TOUR
percentage of proceeds for American Cancer Society and FRIENDS for LIFE
way more info coming soon


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

so where is the party at? City limits?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jul 22 2008, 08:31 PM~11153287
> *so where is the party at?  City limits?
> *


yes sir it in the works


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 22 2008, 10:54 PM~11155364
> *yes sir it in the works
> *


hay what party :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up Ramon and Denise looking forward to this show homie  and meeting some more CTLC Brothers ....


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 23 2008, 05:00 PM~11161038
> *hay what party :biggrin:
> *


we are trying to get together with city limits to have a party there the night before the show out in the beer garden


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 24 2008, 09:41 AM~11166669
> *what up Ramon and Denise looking forward to this show homie    and meeting some more CTLC Brothers ....
> *


orale homie same here we would like to try and park all CTLC in the same rows


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 18 2008, 02:47 PM~11121944
> *whats up bro ... hows the regal coming along?
> *


Almost there :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11170221
> *Almost there  :cheesy:
> *



awready cant wait to see it. i might wanna pose on it :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

just added bikini contest $200 payout try and pass the word please :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 24 2008, 08:41 AM~11166669
> *what up Ramon and Denise looking forward to this show homie    and meeting some more CTLC Brothers ....
> *



see you there benny


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 25 2008, 02:02 AM~11175079
> *shit i'll add 200 to that homie, havent seen some ass shakin in awhile :nosad:
> *



x2 .. i havent seen a bikini contest at a carshow prob in bout 3 or 4 yrs.. atleast one worth callin a bikini contest. iam gonna let the strippers at 2minnies know bout this i know they got bills to pay :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 24 2008, 01:39 PM~11168630
> *orale homie same here we would like to try and park all CTLC in the same rows
> *



all the lincolns in the same row so we can show theses cadillac drivers how its suppose to be done  hopefully i wont get shot for sayin that now :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 25 2008, 01:53 PM~11178039
> *all the lincolns in the same row so we can show theses cadillac drivers how its suppose to be done    hopefully i wont get shot for sayin that now  :0
> *

















:guns: :guns:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. WE ALWAYS SUPPORT OUR HOMIES FROM ESTRELLA CAR CLUB. AINT THAT RIGHT BIG FISH :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 26 2008, 09:27 PM~11186835
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. WE ALWAYS SUPPORT OUR HOMIES FROM ESTRELLA CAR CLUB. AINT THAT RIGHT BIG FISH  :biggrin:
> *


simone always much love and appreciation homies from the BIG FISH :biggrin: and the rest of the cats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

THIS YEAR OUR SHOW WILL BE INDOOR-OUTDOOR WHEN THE TWO BIG ROOMS FILL THE REMAINING ENTRANTS WILL BE OUTSIDE IN THE GATED AREA. 
BATTERY DISCONNECTION, 1/4 TANK OF GAS OR LESS , TAPE OR LOCKING GAS CAP, CARPET UNDER TIRES ONLY APPLY TO THOSE THAT ARE INSIDE THE BUILDING.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

updated front








preview of back


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 04:22 PM~11247847
> *TTT
> *



solo? whaaaaa u 4realz?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

for anyone coming in to WACO the night before the show the party will be going down at WACO CITY LIMITS 517 SOUTH 8TH ST. SWING BY AND CHILL, DRINK(BEER,SODA OR PATRON WHATEVER) ,DANCE, AND SHOOT THE SHIT WITH ONE ANOTHER


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 3 2008, 06:50 PM~11248836
> *for anyone coming in to WACO the night before the show the party will be going down at WACO CITY LIMITS  517 SOUTH 8TH ST. SWING BY AND CHILL, DRINK(BEER,SODA OR PATRON WHATEVER) ,DANCE, AND SHOOT THE SHIT WITH ONE ANOTHER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 3 2008, 07:50 PM~11248836
> *for anyone coming in to WACO the night before the show the party will be going down at WACO CITY LIMITS  517 SOUTH 8TH ST. SWING BY AND CHILL, DRINK(BEER,SODA OR PATRON WHATEVER) ,DANCE, AND SHOOT THE SHIT WITH ONE ANOTHER
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna need some where to park my car and trailer :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11191949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THATS A BIG ASS FISH :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 3 2008, 11:45 PM~11250847
> *DAMN THATS A BIG ASS FISH  :biggrin:
> *


just the cat next to it was M.I.A. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Remeber cats pass the wire about the bikini contest


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry ramon don't wanna see you in a bikini :biggrin: 

TTT  see ya in Temple on the 24th CAT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey i was wondering if i can pre register for the bikini contest. i have rent coming up so i need to make some quick feria ... i know yall guys will cheer for me.. CTLC love dont 4get  its like money in the bank carnal


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

no camel tails just wanna see camel toes :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2008, 01:30 PM~11265636
> *hey i was wondering if i can pre register for the bikini contest.  i have rent coming up so i need to make some quick feria ... i know yall guys will cheer for me.. CTLC love dont 4get  its like money in the bank carnal
> *



screw it i will join it too..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 6 2008, 06:47 PM~11277498
> *screw it i will join it too..
> 
> 
> ...



man 4get the thong lets just show it all. the ladies in waco will love that :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2008, 02:29 PM~11285664
> *man 4get the thong lets just show it all.  the ladies in waco will love that  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Pre Registration forms will be up next week  
















sorry so blurry
Call for any other info Ramon-254-498-0146


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts up homies


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 13 2008, 11:08 PM~11338911
> *wuts up homies
> *


chillin cat


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT for my homies in Estrella CC


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 18 2008, 04:59 PM~11374298
> *TTT for my homies in Estrella CC
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

less than a month away homies remember spead the word about the bikini contest the girls just have to pay 10 dollars for the general admission for a chance to win some cash


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 25 2008, 01:47 PM~11432412
> *less than a month away homies remember spead the word about the bikini contest the girls just have to pay 10 dollars for the general admission for a chance to win some cash
> *



you want me to spead the word ? :biggrin:  
I don't know bout Speading but I'll let people know bout the show and the bikini contest......  And promise to keep Miggy and Rick off the stage too no one wants them to enter the contest... :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Im aiming on making this one.... missed out on the temple show but will be repping for D-Town and ULA on this one....



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 02:11 PM~11432637
> *you want me to spead the word ?  :biggrin:
> I don't know bout Speading but I'll let people know bout the show and the bikini contest......      And promise to keep Miggy and Rick off the stage  too no one wants them to enter the contest...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damnnn it :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 25 2008, 02:15 PM~11432678
> *Im aiming on making this one.... missed out on the temple show but will be repping for D-Town and ULA on this one....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...


orale cats!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Already! Estrella doing it big this year... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11453791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motorcycle and bike pre-reg is $20 not $25 sorry for the misprint


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam ready for the contest


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 02:54 PM~11462045
> *iam ready for the contest
> 
> 
> ...



i dunno why but mr chavez points at me in every pic we take together


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 28 2008, 12:57 PM~11461007
> *motorcycle and bike pre-reg is $20 not $25 sorry for the misprint
> *


        

looks like its gonna be a good show, but damn, them registration prices are a lil high aint they, are you guys giving out any cash awards or special awards, i hope so as high as those registration prices are...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11432412
> *less than a month away homies remember spead the word about the bikini contest the girls just have to pay 10 dollars for the general admission for a chance to win some cash
> *



i am so down to get the money










or


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 12:55 PM~11462056
> *i dunno why but mr chavez points at me in every pic we take together
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11463287
> *
> 
> looks like its gonna be a good show, but damn, them registration prices are a lil high aint they, are you guys giving out any cash awards or special awards, i hope so as high as those registration prices are...
> *


yes sir and yes sir after the show on the 14th in Austin we will put up more info


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

we gonna try to bust another bad ass cruise to your show too...!!!!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 29 2008, 01:03 PM~11471403
> *yes sir and yes sir after the show on the 14th in Austin we will put up more info
> *


NICE.....  

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE...SEE YA'LL THERE...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 29 2008, 01:10 PM~11471468
> *we gonna try to bust another bad ass cruise to your show too...!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk
> *



count me in :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 29 2008, 03:14 PM~11472503
> *count me in  :biggrin:
> *


be ready with them burgers... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 29 2008, 01:10 PM~11471468
> *we gonna try to bust another bad ass cruise to your show too...!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this dont have anything to do with the show.. but on the news they sayin all them people from new orleans are heading this way once again cuz of the hurricane.. i remember when everyone from Htown and the coast came this way cuz of Rita and you talkin bout cars backed up for miles n miles.. at 1 time they said cars was back to back frm caldwell to temple and thats about a 60 mile stretch .. hope this one doesnt hit Lousiana as hard as Katrina did though...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 31 2008, 10:55 AM~11482982
> *this dont have anything to do with the show.. but on the news they sayin all them people from new orleans are heading this way once again cuz of the hurricane.. i remember when everyone from Htown and the coast came this way cuz of Rita and you talkin bout cars backed up for miles n miles.. at 1 time they said cars was back to back frm caldwell to temple and thats about a 60 mile stretch .. hope this one doesnt hit Lousiana as hard as Katrina did though...
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 31 2008, 03:36 PM~11484105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

some of the artist perfoming and many more
Waco,Dallas,Austin,Houston,Bryan,Madisonville,San Antonio,San Marcos,and Mississippi in tha House!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

for anyone coming in to WACO the night before the show the party will be going down at WACO CITY LIMITS 517 SOUTH 8TH ST. SWING BY AND CHILL, DRINK(BEER,SODA OR PATRON WHATEVER) ,DANCE, AND SHOOT THE SHIT WITH ONE ANOTHER


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 2 2008, 05:17 PM~11500238
> *for anyone coming in to WACO the night before the show the party will be going down at WACO CITY LIMITS 517 SOUTH 8TH ST. SWING BY AND CHILL, DRINK(BEER,SODA OR PATRON WHATEVER) ,DANCE, AND SHOOT THE SHIT WITH ONE ANOTHER
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: I ll be their!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I like MDot " NOW HERE I GO, HERE I GO, HERE I GO, " LIKE THAT 1 ....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 2 2008, 04:17 PM~11500238
> *for anyone coming in to WACO the night before the show the party will be going down at WACO CITY LIMITS 517 SOUTH 8TH ST. SWING BY AND CHILL, DRINK(BEER,SODA OR PATRON WHATEVER) ,DANCE, AND SHOOT THE SHIT WITH ONE ANOTHER
> 
> 
> ...


i'll b there... :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 07:23 AM~11505191
> *I like MDot " NOW HERE I GO, HERE I GO, HERE I GO, "  LIKE THAT 1 ....
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTLu8JFpMnA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/mdotdigga


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 4 2008, 04:40 AM~11514615
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTLu8JFpMnA :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeeeaaahhhh thats the 1 ... that shit is tight !!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 3 2008, 06:06 PM~11509648
> *i'll  b  there... :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey man i was tryin to post a pic of you so everyone on here knows what u look like but this is all that comes up...











uhhhhh :uh: :uh: :uh: i know its a bad pic but i didnt think it would violate the terms of photobucket..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 01:23 PM~11518434
> *hey man i was tryin to post a pic of you so everyone on here knows what u look like but this is all that comes up...
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 4 2008, 03:40 AM~11514615
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTLu8JFpMnA :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Song goes hard... i wonder who s hummer that was in tha back ground hmmmm :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 4 2008, 11:21 PM~11522652
> *Song goes hard... i wonder who s hummer that was in tha back ground hmmmm :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT for the waco show :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 2 2008, 06:17 PM~11500238
> *for anyone coming in to WACO the night before the show the party will be going down at WACO CITY LIMITS 517 SOUTH 8TH ST. SWING BY AND CHILL, DRINK(BEER,SODA OR PATRON WHATEVER) ,DANCE, AND SHOOT THE SHIT WITH ONE ANOTHER
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to pass on the party  due to the fact my trany went out today  * BUT* I will be at the show even if I only have reverse :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2008, 10:19 PM~11543703
> *I might have to pass on the party   due to the fact my trany went out today   BUT I will be at the show even if I only have reverse :biggrin:
> *


damn sorry about the trany bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2008, 10:19 PM~11543703
> *I might have to pass on the party   due to the fact my trany went out today   BUT I will be at the show even if I only have reverse :biggrin:
> *



we'll just pull the one out of rick's car .. he wont even notice


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

we can use our patapower to get her in :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT for Estrella C.C.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

We hope all families in the line of Hurricane Ike are safe and out of harms way to the best of their ability. We hope that the storm lets down before it hits Texas. Our thoughts and prayers go out to all family and friends and hope things will work out for everyone.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

family in port lavaca some comin here to stay a while gracias for your prayers homie..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

everyone stay safe thus weekend..........please....... hno: hno:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Almost here Cats!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

this should be a good considering the austin one was cancelled.....see you guys there...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WILL C YALL THIS WEEKEND ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up with the biches, is ther still gonna b a bikini contest? :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 15 2008, 10:25 AM~11605394
> *whats up with the biches, is ther still gonna b a bikini contest?  :biggrin:
> *


jes jes if they smell money they will cum :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 15 2008, 10:33 AM~11605451
> *jes jes if they smell money they will cum :biggrin:
> *


i'll get with u in a couple days 2 put a lil more $$ in the bikini pot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 02:42 AM~11613982
> *i'll get with u in a couple days 2 put a lil more $$ in the bikini pot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hhey but we got  to get them to really ........really....really work for it que no?... not just walk back and forth on tha stag.... get tha moneyz worth


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 02:42 AM~11613982
> *i'll get with u in a couple days 2 put a lil more $$ in the bikini pot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 maybe some one can get sum badass girls........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 04:06 PM~11618060
> *maybe  some  one  can  get  sum badass girls........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



your the man with all the females down there... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ill throw the fist brick at ugly bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 03:07 PM~11618077
> *your the man with all the females down there... :biggrin:
> *


not what i heard........tito_ is............ i will b looking fowrad to what u got up ur sleeve....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 04:15 PM~11618131
> *not  what  i  heard........tito_ is............ i  will  b  looking  fowrad  to  what  u  got  up  ur  sleeve....
> *



your listening 2 betoooo 2 much :biggrin: ....i know who has em, ive been clubbin with ya b4 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

its cus that betoooooo is mean...... n y didnt u come to tha picnic and eat..... u know we dont play when it comes to foood and drink..... it turn out good.. except when tha cops try to move to many rides that didnt fit in tha parking lot. :angry: :angry: but i will expect to c u at tha next one......... :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:04 PM~11618049
> *hhey  but  we  got  to  get  them to  really  ........really....really  work  for  it  que  no?...  not  just  walk  back and  forth  on tha stag.... get  tha  moneyz  worth
> *


we should have it @ the park so they can really get down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 04:22 PM~11618176
> *its  cus  that  betoooooo  is  mean...... n  y  didnt  u  come  to tha  picnic  and  eat.....  u  know  we  dont  play  when  it  comes  to  foood  and  drink..... it  turn  out  good..  except  when tha  cops  try  to  move  to many  rides  that  didnt  fit  in  tha  parking lot.  :angry:  :angry:  but  i  will  expect  to  c  u  at  tha  next one......... :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



I had 2 do a few things, but i wish i could have made it....and you know 4 sure ill be there 4 the next one...and sum1 let me know in advance, not at 3 n da morning on the day of the picnic.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:26 PM~11618195
> *we should have it @ the park so they can really get down  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: girls gone wild aint got shit on yall huh :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wat up mike.. hell yea u shoul aharge albert for holding up that tree :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up ******


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11618222
> *wat  up  mike..  hell  yea u  shoul  aharge  albert  for  holding  up  that  tree :biggrin:
> *


nah i hooked him up one time since he hooked me up with that badass rice :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WELL DAMN ..... WE HAVE TO TELL PUT SUM PATRON IN THEIR DRINKS... I DONT THINK THEY WOULD MIND.....   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HELL YEA........NEXT PARTY POSOLE..... RICE ....... AND LIL BIT OF BBQ.......AND WE CANT FORGET THEM CORONAS......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, mrchavez










:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, King61!, mrchavez










:biggrin:
[/quote]
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:35 PM~11618255
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, mrchavez
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: thats fukd up


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:

TITO......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

heres a gun for u mrchavez


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, King61!, mrchavez
> 
> 
> ...


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:
[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

MEMBER IM BARELY LEARNIG HOW TO USE THA COMPUTER... BUT WAIT... SEE I GET BETTER WITH TIME LIKE A WATCH... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

fukn photobucket bitches deleted alot of my pictures


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh20/ha...omz/14_6_12.gif[/img]
THANKZ........ TITO....... SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:46 PM~11618320
> *heres a gun for u mrchavez
> 
> 
> ...



--------------------

If its pointed @ u, you r in DANGER!! **DALLAS LOWRIDERS**

:0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

DAMN IT DIDNT WORK FOR ME...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

BEFORE U SHOOT TITO........:twak:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:48 PM~11618338
> *http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh20/ha...omz/14_6_12.gif[/img]
> THANKZ........  TITO.......  SAY  HELLO  TO  MY  LITTLE  FRIEND...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you FAIL!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 04:48 PM~11618338
> *http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh20/ha...omz/14_6_12.gif[/img]
> THANKZ........  TITO.......  SAY  HELLO  TO  MY  LITTLE  FRIEND...
> *












still couldnt hit me :biggrin: 

shoot this


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

DAMN WE TAKING THIS TOPIC OF SUBJECT.....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:49 PM~11618343
> *--------------------
> 
> If its pointed @ u, you r in DANGER!! **DALLAS LOWRIDERS**
> ...


i dont kno who put that on my shit :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 03:52 PM~11618370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTUPID........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:52 PM~11618371
> *DAMN  WE  TAKING  THIS  TOPIC  OFF  SUBJECT.....
> *


Big Ramon dont care, he knows we'll be @ the show :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:51 PM~11618364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you SEE  I  GET  BETTER  WITH  TIME  LIKE  A WATCH... :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 03:54 PM~11618393
> *Big Ramon dont care, he knows we'll be @ the show :yes:
> *


YEA !!!!!!! RAMON U DONT CARE RIGHT? :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

where everybody go?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 03:55 PM~11618401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...nice try lando...but
> :uh:
> *


 :twak: SHUTUP.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 04:58 PM~11618427
> *:twak: SHUTUP.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










dont blame me... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

THIS IS AN OFFICIAL ANOUNCEMENT HAS ANY ONE SEEN OR HEARD OF THA CADDY... FATAL ATTRACTION..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

bustin out in waco :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11618414
> *where everybody go?
> 
> 
> ...


restroom :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 04:03 PM~11618464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS ASKING BOUT FATAL ATTRACTION... IS DAT IT?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:02 PM~11618454
> *THIS  IS  AN  OFFICIAL  ANOUNCEMENT  HAS  ANY  ONE  SEEN  OR  HEARD  OF  THA CADDY... FATAL  ATTRACTION..
> *



if this is the one your talking about











I heard she is missing in action.... :0 ....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SORRY TITO......... JUST PLAYING... OR DID U CONVERT IT... TO A TWO DOOR... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:05 PM~11618483
> *I  WAS  ASKING  BOUT  FATAL  ATTRACTION...  IS  DAT IT?
> *


yeah he made it a 2 door :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:05 PM~11618482
> *restroom :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :burn:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:07 PM~11618498
> *SORRY  TITO.........  JUST  PLAYING...  OR  DID  U  CONVERT  IT...  TO  A TWO  DOOR... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ahh shit he's gonna get us for that


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WACO HAS A BASSASS CADDY TOO... A BLACK ONE WITH CANDY MAN GRAPHICS.....MAN......... KLEAN............ KLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:05 PM~11618483
> *I  WAS  ASKING  BOUT  FATAL  ATTRACTION...  IS  DAT IT?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: ....thats why you aint seen it around....like the makover :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:09 PM~11618518
> *ahh shit he's gonna get us for that
> *



minus points at the shows :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jk jk


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 04:11 PM~11618537
> *minus points at the shows :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk jk
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:09 PM~11618524
> *WACO  HAS  A  BASSASS  CADDY  TOO...  A  BLACK  ONE  WITH  CANDY  MAN  GRAPHICS.....MAN.........  KLEAN............  KLEAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:12 PM~11618553
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



what..you aint gonna show the cutty anyways :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 04:13 PM~11618558
> *:werd:
> *


BELIVE ..........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

BELIEVE.......


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11618524
> *WACO  HAS  A  BASSASS  CADDY  TOO...  A  BLACK  ONE  WITH  CANDY  MAN  GRAPHICS.....MAN.........  KLEAN............  KLEAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: im from Waco :biggrin:, it doesnt belong 2 my homie WACO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

DAMN I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:09 PM~11618524
> *MIKE FROM WACO  HAS  A  BASSASS  CADDY  TOO...  A  BLACK  ONE  WITH  CANDY  MAN  GRAPHICS.....MAN.........  KLEAN............  KLEAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:15 PM~11618579
> *:nono:  :nono: im from Waco :biggrin:, it doesnt belong 2 my homie WACO
> *


just 2 let everyone kno so they dont thnk i'm driving someone elses car


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:18 PM~11618602
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:19 PM~11618608
> *just 2 let everyone kno so they dont thnk i'm driving someone elses car
> *


DAMN........ U GOT ME....... THATS Y THEY SAY RED THA SMALL PRINT.... I FUKD UP NEED TO LEARN HOW TO PHRASE THINGS....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

shit its a party up in this muthafuker


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

AWWWW SHIT I GOT TO GO .......THAT BETOOOO IS ON...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:19 PM~11618608
> *just 2 let everyone kno so they dont thnk i'm driving someone elses car
> *



:biggrin: ....cause not everyone knows Mike gets MOST ENTRIES BY A SINGLE INDIVIDUAL AT ONE SHOW AWARD :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Big Ramon is gonna b like WTF these ****** done added about 4 pages to my shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:22 PM~11618633
> *AWWWW  SHIT  I  GOT  TO  GO .......THAT  BETOOOO  IS  ON...
> *



not BETOOOO hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 04:22 PM~11618636
> *:biggrin: ....cause not everyone knows Mike gets MOST ENTRIES BY A SINGLE INDIVIDUAL AT ONE SHOW AWARD  :0  :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


TTT...........WEGO...... NEEDS THAT AWARD...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 04:23 PM~11618643
> *not BETOOOO hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


AND HES TAKING A LONG TIME TO RESPOND


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11618636
> *:biggrin: ....cause not everyone knows Mike gets MOST ENTRIES BY A SINGLE INDIVIDUAL AT ONE SHOW AWARD  :0  :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHHHH!!! :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:23 PM~11618641
> *Big Ramon is gonna b like WTF these ****** done added about 4 pages to my shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:24 PM~11618652
> *AND  HES  TAKING  A  LONG  TIME  TO  RESPOND
> *


****** trying 2 read all the pages :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:
BETOOOO ARE U THERE


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz tha dam deal my gun blastin homies?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:23 PM~11618645
> *TTT...........WEGO...... NEEDS  THAT  AWARD...
> *



YEAH AND WE ALL KNOW WHO WOULD WIN THE AWARD.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:25 PM~11618663
> ******* trying 2 read all the pages :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:25 PM~11618663
> ******* trying 2 read all the pages :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: i sure was, how ya ll gona get tha party started without me? :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:23 PM~11618645
> *TTT...........WEGO...... NEEDS  THAT  AWARD...
> *


i know thats right :yes: , u read that one Tito_ls


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:24 PM~11618656
> *SHHHHHHHH!!! :0
> *



did i let the cat out the bag :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:14 PM~11618568
> *what..you aint gonna show the cutty anyways :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:26 PM~11618691
> *:biggrin:  i sure was, how ya ll gona get tha party started without me? :angry:
> *


THE EARLY BIRDS GET THA WORMS....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:25 PM~11618663
> ******* trying 2 read all the pages :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and he probably laughin his ass off...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:26 PM~11618680
> *YEAH AND WE ALL KNOW WHO WOULD WIN THE AWARD.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


i say my new friend MIGGY254 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:26 PM~11618691
> *:biggrin:  i sure was, how ya ll gona get tha party started without me? :angry:
> *



should have missed work :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol yall a fool .. took me bout 30 mins to read everything but now iam here  

hey about how many times did we have to hear that "shout out" on Ghost's cd at the park sunday?? :uh: i think someone was liking the repeat button on their cd player


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

DAMN I WISH I COULD POST PICS UP.....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:26 PM~11618691
> *:biggrin:  i sure was, how ya ll gona get tha party started without me? :angry:
> *


we cant do that, you got the BEER :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 04:29 PM~11618716
> *lol yall a fool .. took me bout 30 mins to read everything but now iam here
> 
> hey about how many times did we have to hear that "shout out" on Ghost's cd at the park sunday??  :uh:  i think someone was liking the repeat button on their cd player
> *


OR.......................


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:28 PM~11618710
> *i say my new friend MIGGY254 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:30 PM~11618726
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ther u go trying 2 start some shit :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11618720
> *we cant do that, you got the BEER :angry:
> *


Its ready for whenever ya ll are.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:27 PM~11618694
> *i know thats right :yes: , u read that one Tito_ls
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:23 PM~11618641
> *Big Ramon is gonna b like WTF these ****** done added about 4 pages to my shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


RAMON SORRY.......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:46 PM~11618320
> *heres a gun for u mrchavez
> 
> 
> ...


watch it miggy..he is ARMED... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

PARTY NOW.....EVRYONE MUST NOW B OFF WORK AND NOT WANT TO GO TO THA....WIFE...... :ugh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:28 PM~11618710
> *i say my new friend MIGGY254 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



not if i dont go


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11618718
> *DAMN  I  WISH  I  COULD  POST  PICS  UP.....
> *


get off your works comp. & go home, better yet deliver our shirts :biggrin: ,ill give u a coron if mike lets me hno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

well while theres ppl up in here, u kno i told u i bought my cousins record shop, well i think we supposed 2 hav somethin over ther Sat. for some of the artist that r performing @ the show


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 05:33 PM~11618759
> *not if i dont go
> *


Miggy all over th 254! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:33 PM~11618760
> *get off your works comp. & go home, better yet deliver our shirts  :biggrin: ,ill give u a coron if mike lets me hno:
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHH :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:35 PM~11618771
> *Miggy all over th 254! :thumbsup:
> *



use to be.. iam retired now :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:33 PM~11618755
> *watch it miggy..he is ARMED... :biggrin:
> *


FAIL


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up every1 looking forward to hanging with all you crazeeeez this weekend... :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:34 PM~11618769
> *well while theres ppl up in here, u kno i told u i bought my cousins record shop, well i think we supposed 2 hav somethin over ther Sat. for some of the artist that r performing @ the show
> *


ALRIGHT........PARTY........... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:34 PM~11618769
> *well while theres ppl up in here, u kno i told u i bought my cousins record shop, well i think we supposed 2 hav somethin over ther Sat. for some of the artist that r performing @ the show
> *


PARTY???? TIME AND LOCATION... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:34 PM~11618769
> *well while theres ppl up in here, u kno i told u i bought my cousins record shop, well i think we supposed 2 hav somethin over ther Sat. for some of the artist that r performing @ the show
> *


aww chit! party over their, what time?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:33 PM~11618757
> *PARTY  NOW.....EVRYONE  MUST  NOW  B  OFF  WORK  AND  NOT  WANT  TO GO  TO  THA....WIFE...... :ugh:
> *


food aint ready yet


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:36 PM~11618784
> *FAIL
> 
> 
> ...


TITOOOOOOOO..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U FAILD TOO..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:36 PM~11618784
> *FAIL
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: AT LEAST I FIXED IT...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 05:35 PM~11618782
> *use to be.. iam retired now  :biggrin:
> *


Cough , cough , bull shit! :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:36 PM~11618793
> *aww chit! party over their, what time?
> *


i'll findout later 2nite, but its right ther on speight down from georges restaurant


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 04:36 PM~11618792
> *PARTY???? TIME AND LOCATION... :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY GUYS TITO WONT SHOW UP....AGIAN.. :angry: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 16 2008, 05:36 PM~11618786
> *what up every1 looking forward to hanging with all you crazeeeez  this weekend... :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :around: WHOSE CRAZY, WE AINT CRAZY.. :around: :around:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:38 PM~11618810
> *Cough , cough , bull shit! :biggrin:
> *


no more of this


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:38 PM~11618814
> *DONT  WORRY  GUYS  TITO  WONT  SHOW  UP....AGIAN.. :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or he ll get their around 2 in tha mornin


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:38 PM~11618810
> *Cough , cough , bull shit! :biggrin:
> *


MIGGY DRAG THAT TITO...BEFORE HE DISAPPEARS


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:33 PM~11618760
> *get off your works comp. & go home, better yet deliver our shirts  :biggrin: ,ill give u a coron if mike lets me hno:
> *


 :twak: :twak: ***** if somebody left beer @ my house that makes it mine


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 16 2008, 05:36 PM~11618786
> *what up every1 looking forward to hanging with all you crazeeeez  this weekend... :cheesy:
> *


you ll be wantin to come down every weekend


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: miggy254, betoooo!, mrchavez, tito_ls, King61!, L4LRIDERS, ATXSS
*

dammittttttttttttttttttt :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:38 PM~11618814
> *DONT  WORRY  GUYS  TITO  WONT  SHOW  UP....AGIAN.. :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE....ILL BE THERE WITH THE GOOSE AND PATRON...MIGHT EVEN BRING THE CUCCUY... hno: hno: ...JUST MAKE SURE UR READY... :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:39 PM~11618819
> *:cheesy:  :around: WHOSE CRAZY, WE AINT CRAZY.. :around:  :around:
> *


yeah we aint crazy


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:40 PM~11618833
> *:twak:  :twak: ***** if somebody left beer @ my house that makes it mine
> *


 :tears: Y you gotta be so mean  :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:42 PM~11618848
> *:tears: Y you gotta be so mean   :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


CRYBABY............WAAAAAAAAAAA......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:41 PM~11618843
> *yeah we aint crazy
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11618848
> *:tears: Y you gotta be so mean   :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


im not mijo :roflmao: :roflmao: im just saying, i left it @ ur house so that makes it urs :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oops my bad i thought this was the "i hope she's 18 topic" going back n forth is gettin me all confused chingao


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:41 PM~11618843
> *yeah we aint crazy
> 
> 
> ...



YALL MUST HAVE NOT SEEN THE VIDEO WITH ME MIGGY AND BETOOOO DOIN THAT HAVE YALL :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 04:44 PM~11618875
> *im not mijo :roflmao:  :roflmao: im just saying, i left it @ ur house so that makes it urs  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


CORONAS..... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: GET OVER IT BETOOOOOO


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:43 PM~11618863
> *CRYBABY............WAAAAAAAAAAA......
> *


Atleast i take my car to tha shows buddy! do i need to start ?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 04:45 PM~11618885
> *YALL MUST HAVE NOT SEEN THE VIDEO WITH ME MIGGY AND BETOOOO DOIN THAT HAVE YALL :biggrin:
> *


 I WANNA SEE.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: yeah we fucked this page up, our apologys ESTRELLA


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ATXSS and MrChavez will like this pic more i think


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:44 PM~11618875
> *im not mijo :roflmao:  :roflmao: im just saying, i left it @ ur house so that makes it urs  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :happysad: ok i feel better now, :rofl: party at my moms 2night!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:44 PM~11618878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hello my friend :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:45 PM~11618885
> *YALL MUST HAVE NOT SEEN THE VIDEO WITH ME MIGGY AND BETOOOO DOIN THAT HAVE YALL :biggrin:
> *


Wat u talking bout Willis?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

8.........PAGES LATER....... RAMON GONNA ... :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:46 PM~11618895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah we fucked this page up, our apologys ESTRELLA
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:45 PM~11618885
> *YALL MUST HAVE NOT SEEN THE VIDEO WITH ME MIGGY AND BETOOOO DOIN THAT HAVE YALL :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

lets dance


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:49 PM~11618937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW Chit!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

throwback pic


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:46 PM~11618895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah we fucked this page up, our apologys ESTRELLA
> *



OOPPPSSS..SORRY GUYS... :biggrin: ... AT LEAST WE MAKIN IT VERY POPULAR RIGHT NOW... :biggrin: ...OH TTT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:uh: :uh: AS IF WE AINT TAKIN OVER THE TOPIC...MIGGY GO AND PUT A POSTER IN HERE... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

BY THE WAY MIGGY..THANKS...THAT WAS THE DAY I GOT REAR ENDED AFTER GETTING THE LAC OUT THE SHOP.... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:46 PM~11618902
> *:happysad: ok i feel better now, :rofl:  party at my moms 2night!
> *


dont threatin me with a good time :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 05:50 PM~11618952
> *throwback pic
> 
> 
> ...










O yeah!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:53 PM~11618990
> *BY THE WAY MIGGY..THANKS...THAT WAS THE DAY I GOT REAR ENDED AFTER GETTING THE LAC OUT THE SHOP.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



hell yea in Bryan at the Royal Touch picnic .. dammit that was awhile back cuz i had that other lincoln


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:46 PM~11618902
> *:happysad: ok i feel better now, :rofl:  party at my moms 2night!
> *



BETOOOO..DONT MAKE ME GO DOWN THERE....IT MIGHT NOT BE TIL 1 N DA MORNIN, BUT ILL BE DOWN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

dats an ugly ass cutlass......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:55 PM~11619002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this was one of the few days Lando brought his car out... and who's that way in the back


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:55 PM~11619000
> *dont threatin me with a good time :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just think bout it have a couple chirs out their just chillin with you holding my moms tree up , and some cold coronas & after we get full some of my moms rice? :rofl: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:58 PM~11619029
> *just think bout it have a couple chirs out their just chillin with you holding my moms tree up , and some cold coronas & after we get full some of my moms rice? :rofl:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me, now is ur lady gonna let u leav the house :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11619012
> *dats  an  ugly  ass  cutlass......
> *


yeah it looks better on a trailer hu?
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

look i picked up someone and their mom at the club..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:59 PM~11619045
> *yeah it looks better on a trailer hu?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:59 PM~11619042
> *sounds good to me, now is ur lady gonna let u leav the house :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


She s at work so im good till she gets off :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:55 PM~11619002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



O YEAH


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 05:59 PM~11619047
> *look i picked up someone and their mom at the club..
> 
> 
> ...


which one is which?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:00 PM~11619061
> *She s at work so im good till she gets off :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEN BRANDY GONNA HAVE HIS ASS :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit i put that pic on the wrong topic again .. shit :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:03 PM~11619088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEN BRANDY GONNA HAVE HIS ASS :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


does mike need to put some pics up of how we do them? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:02 PM~11619079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD WE ASK 4 AN ID? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

guys ramon is on....... laters..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Ramon is here, everyone RUN! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!, King61!, mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, miggy254, impala_ss_in_atx


hno: hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 07:06 PM~11619115
> *SHOULD WE ASK 4 AN ID? :biggrin:
> *



i thought the state of Texas passed that law... dont ask dont tell... so i never ask


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

awwwwwww shit..... tha suspense


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

shit who called him & told him 2 get on :twak:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:06 PM~11619114
> *does mike need to put some pics up of how we do them? :biggrin:
> *



PIC PLEASE? :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:38 PM~11618813
> *i'll findout later 2nite, but its right ther on speight down from georges restaurant
> *


the artist are gonna be at the stoere from 5pm till 7pm then it going to Waco City Limits
P.S. I Never Get Mad :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: miggy254, mrchavez, tito_ls, King61!, betoooo!, *Estrella Car Club*, impala_ss_in_atx


awww chit its our asses now :0 :0 :0 Beto did it :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Chavez started tha whole thing Ramon. right guyz?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:07 PM~11619137
> *shit who called him & told him 2 get on :twak:
> *


WHOEVER IT WAS...WE GONNA GET YOU.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Estrella Car Club
hno: hno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

he went 2 University so if he's reading we r good for awhile :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:07 PM~11619134
> *i thought the state of Texas passed that law... dont ask dont tell... so i never ask
> *



THATS THE ARMY FOOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:08 PM~11619146
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: miggy254, mrchavez, tito_ls, King61!, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club, impala_ss_in_atx
> awww chit its our asses now  :0  :0  :0  Beto did it  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 you did it cuz your all over tha damn place! :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:06 PM~11619114
> *does mike need to put some pics up of how we do them? :biggrin:
> *


photobucket deleted all my women beatn shit homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 05:08 PM~11619146
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: miggy254, mrchavez, tito_ls, King61!, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club, impala_ss_in_atx
> awww chit its our asses now  :0  :0  :0  Beto did it  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:09 PM~11619157
> *he went 2 University so if he's reading we r good for awhile :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no I have my Translater and there hooked on phonics


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11619153
> *Mr Chavez started tha whole thing Ramon. right guyz?
> *


AS I RECALL, I BELIEVE BETOOOO IS RIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:09 PM~11619157
> *he went 2 University so if he's reading we r good for awhile :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha good one


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:09 PM~11619153
> *Mr Chavez started tha whole thing Ramon. right guyz?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:11 PM~11619181
> *AS I RECALL, I BELIEVE BETOOOO IS RIGHT... :biggrin:
> *


yea betoooo.... computer geek


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11619157
> *he went 2 University so if he's reading we r good for awhile :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










Roll Call! U DAWGS!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:10 PM~11619174
> *photobucket deleted all my women beatn shit homie
> *


 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: DID IT MAKE YOU WANNA BEAT SOMEBODY UP AND UPLOAD MORE... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 16 2008, 07:10 PM~11619178
> *no I have my Translater and there hooked on phonics
> *


shit i forgot Denise is pretty smart


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:10 PM~11619174
> *photobucket deleted all my women beatn shit homie
> *


Damit! :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:11 PM~11619185
> *haha good one
> *



LETS STAY OUT OF THIS ONE MIGGY..WE ARE YOEMEN.... :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:09 PM~11619153
> *Mr Chavez started tha whole thing Ramon. right guyz?
> *


 :nono: :nono: beto and king61


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11619201
> *:0  :0  :angry:  :angry: DID IT MAKE YOU WANNA BEAT SOMEBODY UP AND UPLOAD MORE... :biggrin:
> *


made me wanna punch Miggy254 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11619197
> *
> 
> 
> ...



university is where all the mexican girls are at :thumbsup: now if u got jungle fever then you can go up north :nicoderm: ok now read this comment b4 i edit it iam not tryin to get jumped again


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

What the hell is going on in here!!! :werd: :loco:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:12 PM~11619194
> *yea  betoooo.... computer  geek
> *


Their gona close tha dealership with you in it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:13 PM~11619210
> *:nono:  :nono: beto  and  king61
> *



:0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 07:13 PM~11619209
> *LETS STAY OUT OF THIS ONE MIGGY..WE ARE YOEMEN.... :cheesy:
> *


  yezzirrrrrr


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 16 2008, 07:14 PM~11619223
> *What the hell is going on in here!!! :werd:  :loco:
> *


***** just wants 2 ask so he dont have 2 read :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:13 PM~11619213
> *made me wanna punch Miggy254 :biggrin:
> *


Run Miggy, Run!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11619205
> *shit i forgot Denise is pretty smart
> *


slow down she walked away oh shit I got tha pictionary now I can see the words now


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:13 PM~11619213
> *made me wanna punch Miggy254 :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: .....RUN MIGGY RUN....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11619197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U DAWGS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:15 PM~11619235
> ****** just wants 2 ask so he dont have 2 read :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha he dont wanna have to go back 8 pages lol .. he got dial up internet so it takes awhile.. he'll get back to us in bout 45 mins unless someone calls his house right now and it kicks him off the internet


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 16 2008, 06:14 PM~11619223
> *What the hell is going on in here!!! :werd:  :loco:
> *


to make tha story short Mr Chavez started it & im fiishing it! :roflmao:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:15 PM~11619235
> ****** just wants 2 ask so he dont have 2 read :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK king ill throw a Miggy bruger at you


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:15 PM~11619235
> ****** just wants 2 ask so he dont have 2 read :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PROBABLY GOT 2 BOUT 2 PAGES BACK AND SAID FUCK THIS... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 16 2008, 07:15 PM~11619238
> *slow down she walked away oh shit I got tha pictionary now I can see the words now
> *


she was probly like, read urself these ****** r stupid :angry:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11619197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes were here the dream team is here


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:17 PM~11619254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PROBABLY GOT 2 BOUT 2 PAGES BACK AND SAID FUCK THIS... :biggrin:
> *


thats wat i did :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 07:16 PM~11619241
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: .....RUN MIGGY RUN....
> *



iam gonna run to the coast where its safe... ok iam going to hell for that one


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Allright! (coach ekles) or how ever u spell it! :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 16 2008, 07:17 PM~11619252
> *OK king ill throw a Miggy bruger at you
> *


 :nono: :nono: hav 2 cut that muthfkr into four like schlotskys


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: mrchavez

who would have thought we would have started 10 pages of bullshittin.... :biggrin: ...dammitt, did i just snitch on myself :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:16 PM~11619248
> *haha he dont wanna have to go back 8 pages lol .. he got dial up internet so it takes awhile.. he'll get back to us in bout 45 mins unless someone calls his house right now and it kicks him off the internet
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i think sumone is mad.........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:20 PM~11619279
> *Allright! (coach kline) or how ever u spell it! :roflmao:
> *



beto you watch waterboy too much


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

who would have thought we would have started 10 pages of bullshittin.... :biggrin: ...dammitt, did i just snitch on myself :twak: :twak: :twak:
[/quote]
estupid........ :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:18 PM~11619270
> *iam gonna run to the coast where its safe...  ok iam going to hell for that one
> *



yes you are miggy :angry: ...but im not sure if its just 4 that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 07:20 PM~11619284
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: mrchavez
> 
> ...


just like them dumbasses on first 48 :twak: :twak:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:21 PM~11619292
> *beto you watch waterboy too much
> *


 :twak: it was a joke for them U dawgs, member tht blk park man that came up 2 us? that was him.....


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

JUST LOOK AT ALL OF THIS SHIT :guns: 
HAY RAMON


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:22 PM~11619306
> *just like them dumbasses on first 48 :twak:  :twak:
> *



with only 2 hours into the case .. Ramon gets a big lead


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> who would have thought we would have started 10 pages of bullshittin.... :biggrin: ...dammitt, did i just snitch on myself :twak: :twak: :twak:


estupid........ :buttkick: :twak:
[/quote]
FAIL somebody teach him please


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

4th annual showdown by the rio...... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

WELL AT LEAST THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN ON TOP 4 THE PAST 4 HOURS... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:23 PM~11619311
> *:twak:  it was a joke for them U dawgs, member tht blk park man that came up 2 us? that was him.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH shit!!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

while were here b.s. we need to pre register. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> estupid........ :buttkick: :twak:


FAIL somebody teach him please
[/quote]
damn........... :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 07:24 PM~11619316
> *with only 2 hours into the case .. Ramon gets a big lead
> *


 :rofl: good one .............. finally


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:25 PM~11619336
> *while were here b.s. we need to pre register. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:twak: <--- mrchavez


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> who would have thought we would have started 10 pages of bullshittin.... :biggrin: ...dammitt, did i just snitch on myself :twak: :twak: :twak:


estupid........ :buttkick: :twak:
[/quote]
:twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up RAYRAY73


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn...i been on tha work comp. for tha past 3 hrs........ overtime :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

well my novela comes on at 8 so iam bout to take a shower n watch some tv on telemundo .. see u guys later


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 04:47 PM~11618325
> *MEMBER  IM  BARELY  LEARNIG  HOW  TO  USE  THA  COMPUTER...  BUT WAIT...  SEE  I  GET  BETTER  WITH  TIME  LIKE  A WATCH... :biggrin:
> *



AFTER 10 PAGES..NO IMPROVEMENT... :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:26 PM~11619349
> *:twak: <--- mrchavez
> *


Yes slap your self for that one 
U-DAGWS


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 16 2008, 06:26 PM~11619345
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Ramon do ya ll take I.O.U 's


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:28 PM~11619364
> *well my novela comes on at 8 so iam bout to take a shower n watch some tv on telemundo .. see u guys later
> *


You ***!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

jorgetellez :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:27 PM~11619362
> *damn...i  been  on  tha  work  comp.  for  tha  past  3  hrs........ overtime :biggrin:
> *


YOUR FIREDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:24 PM~11619316
> *with only 2 hours into the case .. Ramon gets a big lead
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY GUYS...ILL TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM....

IM HERE 2 CONFESS..IT WAS ALL MR.CHAVEZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 17 2008, 10:01 AM~10888078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 07:28 PM~11619365
> *AFTER 10 PAGES..NO IMPROVEMENT... :banghead:  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :no: :no:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 06:28 PM~11619364
> *well my novela comes on at 8 so iam bout to take a shower n watch some tv on telemundo .. see u guys later
> *


I think his mom made him get off! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11619376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SORRY GUYS...ILL TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM....
> 
> IM HERE 2 CONFESS..IT WAS ALL MR.CHAVEZ.... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: <----tito.....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 16 2008, 06:29 PM~11619376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SORRY GUYS...ILL TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM....
> 
> IM HERE 2 CONFESS..IT WAS ALL MR.CHAVEZ.... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: i testify to that!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

now........im......going.......to.......clock.....out......


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:31 PM~11619391
> *:twak: <----tito.....
> *


YOUR tieing up the lines at work get off


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

I seriously think ramon is mad, lets move tha party to tha 254!!!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:30 PM~11619383
> *I think his mom made him get off! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'll let him make it on that one :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: i testify to mrchavez testicles...... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: MiKLO, betoooo!, Chevy210, charles85, mrchavez, tito_ls, King61!, rayray73, miggy254, Estrella Car Club
:0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 06:31 PM~11619403
> *now........im......going.......to.......clock.....out......
> *



NOOOOOO......WE LOST ONE....COME BACK :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

254...............here i come.............


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11619411
> *I seriously think ramon is mad, lets move tha party to tha 254!!!!!!!
> *


he's not mad, he said Denise left so now he has to read for himself (takes a lil longer)


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:34 PM~11619432
> *he's not mad, he said Denise left so now he has to read for himself (takes a lil longer)
> *


   254.........254........254.....254....254.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:34 PM~11619432
> *he's not mad, he said Denise left so now he has to read for himself (takes a lil longer)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:34 PM~11619432
> *he's not mad, he said Denise left so now he has to read for himself (takes a lot longer)
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 17 2008, 10:01 AM~10888078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 07:35 PM~11619439
> *   254.........254........254.....254....254.....
> *


OK OK


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 16 2008, 11:51 AM~11103474
> *way more info coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


fixed........


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

OK GUYS...LETS GO 2 THE 254 TOPIC...I BELIEVE 13 PAGES OF BS I ENOUGH....SEE EVERYBODY AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 06:27 PM~11619354
> *whats up RAYRAY73
> *


whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Sep 16 2008, 07:38 PM~11619484
> *whats up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillin bro


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

im out ramon.........it was tito n betoooo n king61...n miggy.....laters..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

later Ramon, much love & respect bro


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 16 2008, 07:39 PM~11619494
> *im  out  ramon.........it  was  tito  n  betoooo  n  king61...n  miggy.....laters..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:41 PM~11619510
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: fucker
> *


alright mike........holla at yall laters...... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: c u at tha show.....


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

went to eat got back and poof evry one was gone :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11463287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 17 2008, 02:08 PM~11626387
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you get it Friday (cash payouts) not a day sooner and if anybody bitches some cash is better than nothing at all :biggrin: 
also cat I believe all the other shows have been about the same price :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ready for the show


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 17 2008, 04:38 PM~11627587
> *ready for the bikini contest
> *



x2


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

With the talk of about 4 or 5 hoppers that were going to be at 
the austin show this past week, does anyone know if they are
going to make the waco show?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 17 2008, 04:31 PM~11627551
> *you get it Friday (cash payouts) not a day sooner and if anybody bitches some cash is better than nothing at all :biggrin:
> also cat I believe all the other shows have been about the same price  :nicoderm:
> *


believe what has been about the same price?????


who is "cat" or were you talking to someone else....your post no makey no sense to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 18 2008, 08:41 AM~11633565
> *believe what has been about the same price?????
> who is "cat" or were you talking to someone else....your post no makey no sense to me.... :biggrin:
> *


the entry fees dedeedeeee
I'll see you at the show :biggrin:
plus its your quote I responded to so yes I called you cat no mistake I call everyone cat


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11634226
> *I'll see you at the show if not oh well :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 okay....ill be there, fo sho homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 18 2008, 10:55 AM~11634291
> *:0  :0  :0  okay....ill be there, fo sho homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what will you be selling tickets for this time


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11634226
> *the entry fees dedeedeeee
> I'll see you at the show  :biggrin:
> plus its your quote I responded to so yes I called you cat no mistake  I call everyone cat
> *



   didnt understand what you were saying, but no they havent been $30, they are usually $20, i think one or two of them may have been $30, the 93.3 show in houston, and the 97.9 show in dallas, but i think thats it.....now i AM talking about bike entry fees, not cars....




as for the "cat" thing, i understand what you are saying now... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 18 2008, 10:57 AM~11634314
> *what will you be selling tickets for this time
> *


nothing this time, why???


we only did one raffle, started to do another one but its not worth the effort, takes like 3-4 months to sell $12 tickets... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 18 2008, 10:58 AM~11634326
> *      didnt understand what you were saying, but no they havent been $30, they are usually $20, i think one or two of them may have been $30, the 93.3 show in houston, and the 97.9 show in dallas, but i think thats it.....now i AM talking about bike entry fees, not cars....
> as for the "cat" thing, i understand what you are saying now... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: gotcha homie


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

sup Benny


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *With the talk of about 4 or 5 hoppers that were going to be at
> the austin show this past week, does anyone know if they are
> going to make the waco show?
> *



 
Are they even having a hop!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 18 2008, 11:06 AM~11634368
> *sup Benny
> *


what up homie ? lookin forward to the show...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 03:49 PM~11636601
> *
> Are they even having a hop!
> *


yes if they come we will pay


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 03:49 PM~11636601
> *
> Are they even having a bikini contest! if so i want in
> *



i'll 2nd that. ill give u a run for your money :biggrin: i been practicing just ask Benny he's seen me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

newayz iam still tryin to decide rather i should take some bad bitches wit me to the show or just go alone.. its a tough decision :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

At least five Hooters girls will be there for the bikini contest miggy you got some comp


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for getting back with me!







Miggy your on big boy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2008, 05:34 PM~11638030
> *i'll 2nd that.  ill give u a run for your money  :biggrin:  i been practicing just ask Benny he's seen me
> *


ok big dog. i have been getting down like james brown too. lets do this


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 18 2008, 03:47 PM~11637686
> *yes if they come we will pay
> *


Hell yeah, That's what I'm talking bout. I will be there for sure. How much is the payout for the hop? Where's all them CTX hoppers at? You guys gonna hop?? :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2008, 06:34 PM~11638030
> *i'll 2nd that.  ill give u a run for your money  :biggrin:  i been practicing just ask Benny he's seen me
> *




BY ACCIDENT... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

How's the lay out of the show....does it take place in a park where we could kick back and Q...haven't been to one but I heard good sleeping stories.....lol

Guess the ? Is should I bring a pit to Q on?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2008, 08:03 AM~11642568
> *How's the lay out of the show....does it take place in a park where we could kick back and Q...haven't been to one but I heard good sleeping stories.....lol
> 
> Guess the ? Is should I bring a pit to Q on?
> *


its @ the WACO convention center, i dont think they'd let u Q ther but who am i :dunno:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Okay Cats here are the payouts for Sundays show


Hoppers-single pump-$200 if three or more 1/2 payout if less than three
double pump-$200 if three or more 1/2 payout if less than three

Best of Show Overall-$150

Most Members -$100

Best Bike $50

Best Car-$50

Best Truck-$50

Farthest Driven-$50

Bikini Contest-$200+ donated by men who really care about there fellow man ok and some women who dig it too.

Remember Cats this is for a good cause percentage of the proceeds for The American Cancer Society and Friends For Life(for the Elderly) come out and support


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea i dont know about barbq'n inside the building lol then again if they ok it then count me in .. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 07:51 AM~11642534
> *BY ACCIDENT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol ewww ok maybe ill just watch  lol


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

check out kwtx.com for the lowrider spot on the news 
click on emily wants to know


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 19 2008, 05:21 AM~11642453
> *Hell yeah, That's what I'm talking bout. I will be there for sure. How much is the payout for the hop? Where's all them CTX hoppers at? You guys gonna hop?? :biggrin:
> *


U BEST BELIVE CHINGON GOIN TO BE THERE TO THE DAMN THING


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 19 2008, 07:21 AM~11642453
> *Hell yeah, That's what I'm talking bout. I will be there for sure. How much is the payout for the hop? Where's all them CTX hoppers at? You guys gonna hop?? :biggrin:
> *



dont forget the doughnuts .. i got the coffee :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 19 2008, 06:21 AM~11642453
> *Hell yeah, That's what I'm talking bout. I will be there for sure. How much is the payout for the hop? Where's all them CTX hoppers at? You guys gonna hop?? :biggrin:
> *


http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...06-Untitled.flv
Just a lil something to look at


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 05:41 AM~11633403
> *With the talk of about 4 or 5 hoppers that were going to be at
> the austin show this past week, does anyone know if they are
> going to make the waco show?
> *


CHINGON GOIN TO BE N WACO TO DO THE DAMN THING!!!!!!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

We will have complementary coffee,orange juice,apple juice,and dougnuts for the cats coiming out early to register


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 20 2008, 09:15 AM~11650614
> *We will have complementary coffee,orange juice,apple juice,and dougnuts for the cats coiming out early to register
> *


in that case, whats the earliest we can be out there :biggrin: lol jk jk but doughnuts does sound good rite bout now


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

what bout some kolaches..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2008, 11:45 AM~11651422
> *what  bout  some  kolaches..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



why you bullshittin...you better have some :biggrin: you owe me some member...


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT for this weekend :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got in from Austin .. been there all day. now gotta hit up the carwash and get ready for tomorrow.. them UT games aint no joke.. traffic everywhere like a mofo. dont be takin pics of me if yall see me passed out somewhere tomorrow cuz iam tired den a bitch right now lol :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2008, 05:43 PM~11638666
> *newayz iam still tryin to decide rather i should take some bad bitches wit me to the show or just go alone.. its a tough decision  :uh:
> *


duh you kno my motto


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

show bound .... cya there..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 21 2008, 06:01 AM~11656149
> *show bound ....  cya there..
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

had a great time out there today, i want to say thanks to ATXHOPPER for helpin me out this week, and all the hoppers that showed up.....

see you guys at the next one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

heard they gave some bs money away. cancel that show next year


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2008, 09:08 PM~11660116
> *heard they gave some bs money away. cancel that show next year
> *


well this is how it went

best car $50
best truck $50
best bike $50
best overall $150


longest traveled was a "tie" $25 each :uh: :uh: :uh: 

and then the "bikini" contest....if thats what you wanna call it, (i remember 2 years ago Royal Touch had a show in Bryan and they had a bikini conest, and THAT was a bikini contest.....anyone who was there will know what im talking about    )

1st bikini winner $300...... :uh: :uh: 
2nd bikini winner $125...... :uh: :uh: 
3rd bikini winner $75........ :uh: :uh: 

i dont understand how registration for the show was $30....and only $300 was paid out total...but then some girls get up there and shake their ass and that pays $500....(girls that really werent much to look at, might i add)

i think its kinda a slap in the face to all the people who have been following this tour and investing so much time and hard earned money in their cars, or trucks or bikes or whatever they may have, and some females get paid for nothing....did they even have to pay to enter?????? 

im just venting, like it or not, it is what it is. The show was decent, ill give it that but the whole idea about how some girls can jsut come out there and take larger prizes than the actual entrants makes no sense to me. (and alot of other people that i either talked to or overheard talking) you have to remember, the entry fee was $30...thats a big deal, considering, there was only two shows on this whole tour that charged that much (and both of those shows gave $250 for best of, be it car, truck or bike).....just something to think about....if anyone wants to be mad, sorry, but thats the way i feel, and i know a few others feel the same way, but i jsut decided i would come out and be the "bad guy" and say it


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 21 2008, 11:43 PM~11661616
> *
> 1st bikini winner  $300...... :uh:  :uh:
> 2nd bikini winner $125...... :uh:  :uh:
> ...


well let me b the first 2 speak up, i've known Ramon since we wer kids so in lending my homie a hand in trying 2 have a lil somethin different than the other shows $200 of this bread came out of my pocket bcuz i wanted 2 see some ass :biggrin: , but i still missed it :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 21 2008, 08:22 PM~11659747
> *had a great time out there today, i want to say thanks to ATXHOPPER for helpin me out this week, and all the hoppers that showed up.....
> 
> see you guys at the next one
> *



x2 .. had a good time seein all the homies out there :biggrin: and now its back to work tomorrow :uh: see everyone in austin next week :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 10:57 PM~11661751
> *well let me b the first 2 speak up, i've known Ramon since we wer kids so in lending my homie a hand in trying 2 have a lil somethin different than the other shows $200 of this bread came out of my pocket bcuz i wanted 2 see some ass :biggrin: , but i still missed it :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Ms Apple Bottom had an azzzzzzzzz! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:24 AM~11661999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Ms Apple Bottom had an azzzzzzzzz! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: i got the digits :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:uh: what am I doing at work today.... :barf: :420: :420: :420:

had fun at the show yesterday glad to see it had a good turn out... post the news link of the interview denise did when ya get a chance so we can check it out....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

here we go


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

EVEN THOUGH I DID'NT AGREE WITH THE WHEELS ON THIS CAR I'D HAVE TO SAY THAT THIS WAS MY FAVORITE CAR OF THE DAY... WHOEVERS CAR THIS WAS .. GREAT JOB ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.... THIS MOFO WAS OFF THE HOOK....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 21 2008, 11:57 PM~11661751
> *well let me b the first 2 speak up, i've known Ramon since we wer kids so in lending my homie a hand in trying 2 have a lil somethin different than the other shows $200 of this bread came out of my pocket bcuz i wanted 2 see some ass :biggrin: , but i still missed it :angry:
> *


well like i said, thats cool and all, and also, like i said, this is my opinion...not talking shit or anythng like that but come on now, even the third place bikini winner made more than the entrants...and they didnt have to put up with set up or tear down, registration and all the other shit that we as lowriders know about that goes on behind the scenes...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

First off I would like to thank everyone that came out and supported the show that was for three very important worthwhile organizations The American Cancer Society, Friends For Life, and also the American Red Cross for the Hurricane IKE victims also for Supporting the WEGO TOUR

Special shoutout to my Homie Mike -King 61 for providing most of the money for the chicks and the four dudes from Wal-Mart nightcrew in Waco for providing the rest 

as far as criticism we welcome it that way we can make things better the next time and we will try just let us know 

just remember no one has a gun up to your head making you go to any event if you don't like something and you think you got done wrong or that it wont change the next time just don't go again problem solved I would not go myself nor would I accept anything if I got judged from the show such as trophy,money whatever if I was unhappy with the promoters while at the event but thats just the man I am

and again Thanks everyone even the cats that complain like I said everyone

Ramon


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 22 2008, 12:47 PM~11664739
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak: 
for not going


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 22 2008, 12:49 PM~11664749
> *:twak:  :twak:
> for not going
> *


i know


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 22 2008, 11:57 AM~11664351
> *First off I would like to thank everyone that came out and supported the show that was for three very important worthwhile organizations The American Cancer Society, Friends For Life, and also the American Red Cross for the Hurricane IKE victims also for Supporting the WEGO TOUR
> 
> Special shoutout to my Homie Mike -King 61 for providing most of the money for the chicks  and the four dudes from Wal-Mart  nightcrew in Waco for providing the rest
> ...



and thats all i was doing is offering "constructive critisism"    

one thing though, you say, "if you dont like it don't come" well you have to remember alot of people are going to go to ensure they get their points for the tour, that is where there isnt really a choice. if you wanna compete on the tour and keep your spot then you HAVE to go....its too late in the tour to try and skip a show and expect to catch up at this point. 

and yes you are right about not accepting the money or trophy or whatever....i didnt say i felt like i was done wrong, i was explaing what it looked like.....from the outside looking in....the whole idea of a car show is for the entrants to compete for the TOP prizes in their class......


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 22 2008, 10:37 AM~11663779
> *well like i said, thats cool and all, and also, like i said, this is my opinion...not talking shit or anythng like that but come on now, even the third place bikini winner made more than the entrants...and they didnt have to put up with set up or tear down, registration and all the other shit that we as lowriders know about that goes on behind the scenes...
> *


i hope u didnt take what i said as talkin shit homie, i was just wantin 2 explain wher some of the money for the bishes came from :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 01:30 PM~11665135
> *i hope u didnt take what i said as talkin shit homie, i was just wantin 2 explain wher some of the money for the bishes came from :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


not at all homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 22 2008, 01:38 PM~11665208
> *not at all homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i went to work today on like 3 hours of sleep.. glad iam off now :biggrin: 

hey Mike i was wanting to ask you something.. who sings that song you was playin when you pulled up into the convention center.. its called how you doin or something like that


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 21 2008, 10:43 PM~11661616
> *well this is how it went
> 
> best car $50
> ...



What's up my homie??!! Man you always talkin shit!!! hahaha....just kiddin'....You know how it goes man. You can't please everyone. I mean even we had some issues there and I handled it. I spoke to Ramon and also the guy I offended and I hope it's squashed. It was a hectic day for us and we had some set-backs, but we made it. One of my members was upset because he had to pay $30 to enter a bike. I was a lil shocked by it, but told him fk it, we here to represent. I do agree that the entries should be paid more than the bikini winners, but we don't know all the behind the scenes info on where the money comes from. Not everyone has that much money in sponsorship to give high payouts...Maybe that's something that WEGO will have to look at next yr. The misconception is that everyone is in it for the money, but I know from our past show, we didn't even break even. We did it just to have something here. To bring that experience to our small town. I hope to soon be able to put on a big show and give away money and other prizes besides just trophies.....got some things in mind.... :biggrin: :biggrin:  

We had a good time talking to everyone, meeting new people, and seeing some clean rides!!! Estrella put forth a good effort to have a show for the city of Waco and I saw my car and some of my members on the news so it was cool..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 22 2008, 08:36 AM~11663773
> *EVEN THOUGH I DID'NT AGREE WITH THE WHEELS ON THIS CAR I'D HAVE TO SAY THAT THIS WAS MY FAVORITE CAR OF THE DAY...  WHOEVERS CAR THIS WAS ..  GREAT JOB ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL....  THIS MOFO WAS OFF THE HOOK....
> 
> 
> ...


benny this my homie from hilltop...hillsboro... this was his first time to show ....ever....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 22 2008, 09:57 AM~11664351
> *First off I would like to thank everyone that came out and supported the show that was for three very important worthwhile organizations The American Cancer Society, Friends For Life, and also the American Red Cross for the Hurricane IKE victims also for Supporting the WEGO TOUR
> 
> Special shoutout to my Homie Mike -King 61 for providing most of the money for the chicks  and the four dudes from Wal-Mart  nightcrew in Waco for providing the rest
> ...


 ill bet good money theres no more little bs shows next year as far as the wego tour goes. real shows or nothing.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 22 2008, 03:49 PM~11666456
> *What's up my homie??!!  Man you always talkin shit!!! hahaha....just kiddin'....You know how it goes man. You can't please everyone. I mean even we had some issues there and I handled it. I spoke to Ramon and also the guy I offended and I hope it's squashed. It was a hectic day for us and we had some set-backs, but we made it. One of my members was upset because he had to pay $30 to enter a bike. I was a lil shocked by it, but told him fk it, we here to represent. I do agree that the entries should be paid more than the bikini winners, but we don't know all the behind the scenes info on where the money comes from. Not everyone has that much money in sponsorship to give high payouts...Maybe that's something that WEGO will have to look at next yr. The misconception is that everyone is in it for the money, but I know from our past show, we didn't even break even. We did it just to have something here. To bring that experience to our small town. I hope to soon be able to put on a big show and give away money and other prizes besides just trophies.....got some things in mind.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> We had a good time talking to everyone, meeting new people, and seeing some clean rides!!! Estrella put forth a good effort to have a show for the city of Waco and I saw my car and some of my members on the news so it was cool..
> *


nah, i aint trying to talk shit, and if thats how it sounded then guess im sorry but i tried to explain that this was basically my point of view...anyways...if you guys do have a show hit me up....you know wassup mike :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2008, 05:46 PM~11667805
> *ill bet good money theres no more little bs shows next year as far as the wego tour goes. real shows or nothing.
> *


like I said aint nobody makin you or anybody go to the show ,we have had our show four years in a row and all have had a good turnout with alot of clubs and solo riders from the years before and we will have one next without you aint nobody gonna miss you or your homie


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 22 2008, 09:54 PM~11671517
> *like I said aint nobody makin you or anybody go to the show ,we have had our show four years in a row and all have had a good turnout with alot of clubs and solo riders from the years before and we will have one next without you aint nobody gonna miss you or your homie
> *


ishyt i had fun see yall next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 21 2008, 09:43 PM~11661616
> *well this is how it went
> 
> best car $50
> ...


Also could have gave away money for second and third place hopping? I got more junk in my trunk than those girls did. But it's cool, I'm always down to hop. Sooooo who's coming to hop in Austin this weekend? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 22 2008, 10:08 PM~11671686
> *Also could have gave away money for second and third place hopping? I got more junk in my trunk than those girls did. But it's cool, I'm always down to hop. Sooooo who's coming to hop in Austin this weekend? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

maybe tug a war next year


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 22 2008, 11:08 PM~11671686
> *Also could have gave away money for second and third place hopping? I got more junk in my trunk than those girls did. But it's cool, I'm always down to hop. Sooooo who's coming to hop in Austin this weekend? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


next time and yes there be a next time


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 22 2008, 11:12 PM~11671741
> *maybe tug a war next year
> *


second request one more and yes


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

it was a good show. i wish it was a indoor show. it was hot outside.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Tug a war sounds like an awesome idea!! gettin some aggression out and braggin rights for a year!!! id pay just to see that!! overall i thought the show was good,only suggestion..besides Trampia how bout some new preformers maybe...but anyways good show congrats to ALL clubs who placed and attended...hey we all ride spokes and were all in it for the same reason..cause we love lowridin' so lets enjoy it while we still got it!!!!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 22 2008, 11:21 PM~11671852
> *Tug a war sounds like an awesome idea!!  gettin some aggression out and braggin rights for a year!!! id pay just to see that!! overall i thought the show was good,only suggestion..besides Trampia how bout some new preformers maybe...but  anyways good show congrats to ALL clubs who placed and attended...hey we all ride spokes and were all in it for the same reason..cause we love lowridin' so lets enjoy it while we still got it!!!!!
> *


there the third its on next year


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

ALREADY!!!!!! man i cant wait for that !!!! but like i said it was an overall good show..number of rides kinda low but quality of rides was great!! Thanks for the show and cant wait for the next..oh the trophys were great good size on all of them..my 2nd place trophy from u guys is bigger than a 1st place i got somewhere else...size matters!!!lol


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 22 2008, 11:08 PM~11671686
> *I got more junk in my trunk than those girls did :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if u shake it they will pay :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
2 Members: MiKLO, mac2lac
Hola Gary :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 22 2008, 10:30 PM~11672465
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, mac2lac
> Hola Gary :wave:
> *


Miklo >>>> :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 22 2008, 04:48 PM~11667827
> *nah, i aint trying to talk shit, and if thats how it sounded then guess im sorry but i tried to explain that this was basically my point of view...anyways...if you guys do have a show hit me up....you know wassup mike  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



it's all good homie...but you know that's how it is going to be taken on the internet...i'm sure Ramon listens to all suggestions...either way it goes, we went to represent...had a good time...a/c felt great...had some good laughs...and move on to the next one...

i'll let you know on the show homie...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 23 2008, 12:34 AM~11672505
> *Mark >>>>:buttkick:
> *


*FAIL!*
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 22 2008, 11:34 PM~11672505
> *Miklo >>>> :buttkick:
> *



sup pimp.......car did good!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 23 2008, 12:34 AM~11672505
> *Miklo >>>> :buttkick:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 22 2008, 11:36 PM~11671994
> *ALREADY!!!!!! man i cant wait for that !!!! but like i said it was an overall good show..number of rides kinda low but quality of rides was great!! Thanks for the show and cant wait for the next..oh the trophys were great good size on all of them..my 2nd place trophy from u guys is bigger than a 1st place i got somewhere else...size matters!!!lol
> *



i'll 2nd that  clean azz throphies yall picked out for the show.. 
and ill add a 4th vote to the tug of war for next year just put me up against Miklo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11671517
> *like I said aint nobody makin you or anybody go to the show ,we have had our show four years in a row and all have had a good turnout with alot of clubs and solo riders from the years before and we will have one next without you aint nobody gonna miss you or your homie
> *


i saw the pics of the show. i didnt miss much. aint no one gonna miss this stop on the wego tour either. need to give out big boy money instead of 50 dollars.step your game up


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11671686
> *Also could have gave away money for second and third place hopping? I got more junk in my trunk than those girls did. But it's cool, I'm always down to hop. Sooooo who's coming to hop in Austin this weekend? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IRVING CUSTOMZ will be in austin with a single pump monte. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

big ups to Estrella for making it on the news..  

http://www.kwtx.com/emilywantstoknow/headlines/28647434.html


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*ROLLERZ ONLY REPPIN TO THE FULLEST!!!

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/WACOCARSHOW92108084.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*_


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Sep 23 2008, 01:23 PM~11675504
> *ROLLERZ ONLY REPPIN TO THE FULLEST!!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/WACOCARSHOW92108084.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

no word yet on the standings after this show? just checkin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:uh: 










and i drove mine to da show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: lookin good Miggy


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 23 2008, 06:27 PM~11678406
> *:thumbsup: lookin good Miggy
> *



iam just fuckin wit u bro.. u know u my homie. ey are you gonna do both shows this weekend. iam tryin to see who all is gonna be at the Latin Rollerz show on Saturday. i hope iam not the only one cuz its for a good cause n everything. its for the Capital City food bank "not sure if i said it right" but its always nice to help the people in need. i grew up poor so i know how it feels .. hell iam still poor .. let me know if yall plan on bein out there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2008, 06:39 PM~11678510
> *iam just fuckin wit u bro.. u know u my homie.  ey are you gonna do both shows this weekend.  iam tryin to see who all is gonna be at the Latin Rollerz show on Saturday.  i hope iam not the only one cuz its for a good cause n everything.  its for the Capital City food bank "not sure if i said it right" but its always nice to help the people in need.  i grew up poor so i know how it feels .. hell iam still poor .. let me know if yall plan on bein out there
> *


yeah ill be there on Sat.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2008, 05:21 PM~11678356
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


me tooo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 23 2008, 06:38 PM~11678502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11678356
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


so did I








:biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 23 2008, 06:04 AM~11673611
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ will be in austin with a single pump monte.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Knowing Caesar, it will be on the bumper. Cant wait to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THE HOP...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 23 2008, 10:13 PM~11680985
> *THE HOP...
> 
> 
> ...


That was our trusted reporter ATXSS catching all the action on chanel Q-VO catch the next segment in Austin next week it will have you hopping out of your seat :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN SOMEONE GONNA HAVE TO GIVE ME A BETTER SEAT CUZ EVERYONE WAS IN THE WAY ... :angry:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 22 2008, 10:36 PM~11672529
> *sup pimp.......car did good!!
> *


What up? Thanks. I'm still working on it trying to get more inches. You know how it is. You guys coming to the Austin show this weekend?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 24 2008, 07:28 AM~11684006
> *What up? Thanks. I'm still working on it trying to get more inches. You know how it is. You guys coming to the Austin show this weekend?
> *



chillin homie....i hear ya....keep workin it, you'll get it!! i think we are going to the Hypnotized show in H-town. They are some homies from the HLC....Have fun in Austin!!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

like i said I had fun either way...and my wife didn't know I went :no: :nono:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 24 2008, 01:06 PM~11686095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt even see this girl at the show.. i dont think i did


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 11:30 PM~11692414
> *i didnt even see this girl at the show.. i dont think i did
> *


me neither till I got these disc from the cat that had a booth


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 23 2008, 10:27 PM~11681183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  MAN SOMEONE GONNA HAVE TO GIVE ME A BETTER SEAT CUZ IAM TOO SHORT  ... :angry:
> *



:0


----------

